# Device Manager



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

On my windows 98se,IE6, I had 3 yellow ? in device manager.
PCI Ethernet Controller--Fixed--Bought new Ethernet Card
PCI Communication Device
PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Cannot install drivers for the last 2. Not sure how.
I need help.
Thank-You 
John


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make model of the PC - you may be able to get the drivers off the manufacturers website

did you get any CD's with the PC - they would have the drivers on


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

Not sure what make pc it is and I don't have any cd's.
The pc was used when I got it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*PCI Communication Device
PCI Multimedia Audio Device*

These entries are for the 56K modem and the sound device.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the link to download and install *Everest Home Edition 1.51.195*(second one down). Once it's been installed, open the program. By clicking through the tree menu on the left, you'll be able to see the information displayed on the right. Once you select the correct menu listing, it'll tell you what type of 56K modem and sound device is in that computer. It's then a matter of finding and installing the drivers for them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

I went to everest but couldn't quite understand how and where to use it.
To help you understand my problem a little better.
What happens when I open the home page is, it looks like your in safe mode.
Picture is light and faded.
Also, I don't have any speakers connected to the pc.


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

can any one help me with this. I'm new to thie problem.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi sounds like you also need to update you Display drivers.
All info is in the post by flavallee
Everest will show all info on your system..look closely and you find all info.


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer JOHN 
Generator JOHN
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE 4.10.2222A (Win98 SE)
Date 2007-03-12
Time 16:59

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.06.03.0518 (DirectX 6.1a)
Computer Name JOHN 
User Name JOHN

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz
Motherboard Name Intel Winnipeg D845WN (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale i845
System Memory 256 MB
BIOS Type AMI (05/25/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
3D Accelerator ATI Rage128 Pro
Monitor IMP 4478 [NoDB] (LMW41A102879)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801BA ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-5]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel® 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
IDE Controller Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IDE Controller Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Disk Drive IOMEGA ZIP 250
Optical Drive LITEON CD-ROM LTN526D (52x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 38152 MB (37421 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet Adapter(NC100 v2) NDIS5 Driver (192.168.1.101)
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801BA ICH2 - USB Controller 1 [B-5]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801BA ICH2 - USB Controller 2 [B-5]
USB Device Generic USB Hub

--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Intel Corp.
Version HV84510A.86A.0050.P15.0305252001
Release Date 05/25/2003
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Universal Unique ID 227DCF5F-4B2211D6-B5140010-83FDBED1
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Product D845WN
Version AAA64179-206
Serial Number CFWN21504445

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 32-bit ECC
Error Correction Single-bit
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 50ns
Supported Memory Types ECC, DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 3

[ Processors / Pentium® 4 ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Version Pentium® 4
External Clock 100 MHz
Maximum Clock 1700 MHz
Current Clock 1600 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.0 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation J2E1

[ Caches / None ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Speed 40 ns
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 8 KB
Installed Size 8 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Synchronous, Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation None

[ Caches / None ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 2048 KB
Installed Size 2048 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Error Correction Parity
Socket Designation None

[ Memory Modules / J6G1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation J6G1
Type DIMM
Speed 50 ns
Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Modules / J6G2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation J6G2
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / J6H1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation J6H1
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Devices / J6G1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Speed 133 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J6G1
Bank Locator DIMM0

[ Memory Devices / J6G2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Device Locator J6G2
Bank Locator DIMM1

[ Memory Devices / J6H1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Device Locator J6H1
Bank Locator DIMM2

[ System Slots / J7B1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J7B1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J8B2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J8B2
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J9B2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J9B2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J9B1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J9B1
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J10B1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J10B1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J11B1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J11B1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / J6C2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation J6C2
Type AGP 4x
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / PS2Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Mouse Port
Internal Reference Designator J1A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator PS2Mouse
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Reference Designator J1A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Keyboard
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator J2A2
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB1
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator J2A2
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB2
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / LPT 1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
Internal Reference Designator J4A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator LPT 1
External Connector Type DB-25 pin male

[ Port Connectors / COM A ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16550A Compatible
Internal Reference Designator J2A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator COM A
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / COM B ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16550A Compatible
Internal Reference Designator J2H2
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Reference Designator COM B
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator J5A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB3
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator J5A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB4
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / LAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Network Port
Internal Reference Designator J5A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator LAN
External Connector Type RJ-45

[ Port Connectors / Audio Mic In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J6A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Mic In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J6A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line Out ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J6A1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line Out
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / J8A1 - AUX IN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J8A1 - AUX IN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J8B1 - CDIN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J8B1 - CDIN
Internal Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J8B3 - TELEPHONY IN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator J8B3 - TELEPHONY IN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J1B1 - CHASSIS REAR FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J1B1 - CHASSIS REAR FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J2F1 - CPU FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J2F1 - CPU FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J9G1 - CONFIG ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J9G1 - CONFIG
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J9G2 - FNT USB ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J9G2 - FNT USB
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J9H1 - FNT PNL ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J9H1 - FNT PNL
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J2J1 - MAIN POWER ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J2J1 - MAIN POWER
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J6J1 - SEC IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J6J1 - SEC IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J4J1 - FLOPPY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J4J1 - FLOPPY
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J6J2 - PRI IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J6J2 - PRI IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J9J2 - INTRUDER ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J9J2 - INTRUDER
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J8J1 - SCSI LED ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J8J1 - SCSI LED
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / J9J2 - INTRUDER ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator J9J2 - INTRUDER
External Connector Type None

[ On-Board Devices / Intel ICH2 Audio Device ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description Intel ICH2 Audio Device

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping B0
CPUID CPU Name Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 1.60GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F24h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1594.61 MHz (original: 1600 MHz)

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 51-2300-000000-00101111-030199-$HV845_
Motherboard Name Intel Winnipeg D845WN (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale i845

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 05/25/03
Video BIOS Date 01/10/23
DMI BIOS Version HV84510A.86A.0050.P15.0305252001

--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown

--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping B0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
Original Clock 1600 MHz
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 0 %

--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 1.60GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F24h
IA Brand ID 09h (Intel Pentium 4)
Platform ID 00h (Unknown)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 0

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Not Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000002-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F24-00010809-00000000-3FEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 665B5001-00000000-00000000-007B7040
CPUID 80000000 80000004-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30362E31-007A4847

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 51-2300-000000-00101111-030199-$HV845_
Motherboard Name Intel Winnipeg D845WN

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1
Expansion Slots 6 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots 3 DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio
Form Factor ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset i845

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/index.htm
BIOS Download http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/genbios.htm

--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 255 MB
Used 88 MB
Free 167 MB
Utilization 35 %

Swap Space:
Total 1792 MB
Used 43 MB
Free 1749 MB
Utilization 2 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 2047 MB
Used 131 MB
Free 1916 MB
Utilization 6 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System No
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Install more system memory to improve applications performance.

--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Brookdale i845 ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Brookdale i845

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 05/25/03
Video BIOS Date 01/10/23

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.

--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Installed Drivers vga.drv

--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ATI Rage128 Pro AGP4X TMDS Video Adapter
ATI Rage128 Pro 3D Accelerator

--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ IMP 4478 [NoDB] ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name IMP 4478 [NoDB]
Monitor ID IMP4478
Model IMP 4478
Manufacture Date Week 4 / 2004
Serial Number LMW41A102879
Max. Visible Display Size 33 cm x 25 cm (16.3")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 70 kHz
Vertical Frequency 50 - 160 Hz
Gamma 2.20
DPMS Mode Support Standby, Suspend, Active-Off

--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 640 x 480
Color Depth 1-bit
Color Planes 4
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate Default

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Disabled
Flat Menu Effect Disabled
Font Smoothing Disabled
Full Window Dragging Disabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Disabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Disabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Disabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Disabled
Selection Fade Effect Disabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Disabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Disabled
Windows Plus! Extension Enabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Increase resolution for better visual quality.
Suggestion Increase color depth for better visual quality.

--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\Display1 Yes (0,0) (640,480)

--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801BA ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-5] PCI

--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Disk drive
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider (Standard disk drives)
INF File DISKDRV.INF

[ GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Disk drive
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider (Standard disk drives)
INF File DISKDRV.INF

[ IOMEGA ZIP 250 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Disk drive
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider (Standard disk drives)
INF File DISKDRV.INF

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Iomega Corporation
Product Information http://www.iomega-europe.com/eu/default.asp

[ LITEON CD-ROM LTN526D ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description (CD-Rom Drive)
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File MSCDROM.INF

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type CD-ROM

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_down...re_dvd rw.asp

[ Intel® 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel® 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
Driver Date 4/14/00
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ICH2IDE.INF

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 0376-0376
Port 03F6-03F6
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File MSHDC.INF

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6
Port FFA0-FFA7

[ Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File MSHDC.INF

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376
Port FFA8-FFAF

[ Standard Floppy Disk Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Driver Date 4/23/99
Driver Provider (Standard floppy disk controllers)
INF File MSFDC.INF

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F1
Port 03F2-03F3
Port 03F4-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A: Removable Disk 
C: Local Disk FAT32 38152 MB 731 MB 37421 MB 98 % 0913-12F4
D: Removable Disk 
E: Optical Drive

--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ LITEON CD-ROM LTN526D ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description LITEON CD-ROM LTN526D
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type CD-ROM

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_down...re_dvd rw.asp

--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Optical Drive LITEON CD-ROM LTN526D 9S03 
00 01 00 Disk Drive IOMEGA ZIP 250 42.S 08/08/01
00 07 00 Host Adapter ESDI_506

--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet Adapter(NC100 v2) NDIS5 Driver ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet Adapter(NC100 v2) NDIS5 Driver
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-18-F8-09-21-52
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 3/12/07 11:51:28 AM
DHCP Lease Expires 3/14/07 11:51:28 AM
Bytes Received 635768 (620.9 KB)
Bytes Sent 116513 (113.8 KB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.1.101 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP 192.168.1.1

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Network Everywhere
Product Information http://www.networkeverywhere.com/products/networkcard.asp
Driver Download http://www.networkeverywhere.com/support

[ PPP Adapter. ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 44-45-53-54-00-00
Connection Speed 9600 bps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/31/79 7:00:00 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 12/31/79 7:00:00 PM
Bytes Received 0
Bytes Sent 0

Network Adapter Addresses:
DHCP 255.255.255.255

--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Linksys NC100 Fast Ethernet Adapter PCI

--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Product D845WN
Version AAA64179-206
Serial Number CFWN21504445*

Downloads for that computer's Intel D845WN motherboard for Windows 98SE are located here:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...=Windows*+98+SE&lang=eng&strOSs=18&submit=Go!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi 
I downloaded a few from the intel site but had no luck.
I don't know if they were the right downloads.
I still have the faded like safe mode screens.
I can only get 16 colors and the screen area will only let me get 640 by 480 pixels.
Thanks Again
John


----------



## noterom (Jan 27, 2004)

hi, a good program is BELARC ADVISOR quick download
and it tells you all the things that are on your computer.
noterom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have had a look through the post and make the following observations
1) Belarc - although very good - often needs the driver to indentify the hardware 
2) everest


> ATI Rage128 Pro AGP4X TMDS Video Adapter
> ATI Rage128 Pro 3D Accelerator


3) Looking at the intel site link there is no video/graphic cards drivers there anyway 
I will need to look and see if the motherboard has intergrated graphics
4) You have no idea of make of PC

I'll look up the mother board and the graphics.

so that mother board does not have intergrated graphics - so you have a graphics card in the PCI slot 
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845wn/sb/cs-008935.htm

identify graphics as
ATI Technologies Inc. RAGE 128 PRO AGP 4X TMDS

drivers for the PRO are here for win98
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/98me/legacy-98me.html
scroll down to



> Rage PRO
> Includes All-in-Wonder® PRO and Rage PRO.
> 
> Release Notes
> ...


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

I installed the driver.
A box came up;

Severe
This displsy driver is not compatible with the display adapter installed in your system.

Will these drivers have an efect on the pictures being faded and the color??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you must have a different card in the PCI slot , then everst has detected - very strange

any information on the PC about make or model


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

only what was posted. Pc was used.
Would any of this have an effect on picture being faded?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Will these drivers have an efect on the pictures being faded and the color??


yes very much so at the moment you are probably only getting 16colours - until the correct driver is installed you wont get good colour on images

can you look around the PC and find a MAKE or any MODEL information - otherwise you may need to look at the actual graphics card and see if it has any markings

see if these programs will tell us more about the PC
online scan
http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scan.php

Great standalone program with pdf and email output
http://www.pxserver.com/WinAudit.htm


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi this may help or Not.
In post #10 you say you downloaded a few drivers from Intel.
You may need to clear out all those d/loads and go back to the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter [VGA].
You will then start with a clean slate without an overload of drivers on your system.


----------



## john god (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I only have 16 Colors and 640x480 pivels that won't let me change it.
Will delete the other drivers that didn't do anything.


----------

